
Show HN: My first website – The fastest way to share feeling a moment - lovefeature
https://www.snapfeel.com/
======
yjhoney
Wouldn't "Videos to make you happy" a better description for this show hn? I
couldn't find a way to "share" anything, it seemed more like a feed of videos.

------
greatNespresso
I love it really, could benefit of being more explicit about thé purpose but
it is really promisig. What's the stack behind ?

